# [Test] Teufel Motiv 6



## evolutionchaos (3. Oktober 2010)

​
*Einleitung*

Heute möchte ich euch einen Eindruck vom Lautsprecherset "Motiv 6", aus dem Hause Teufel, verschaffen.​ ​*Technische Details*

Da die Details wohl den Rahmen sprengen würden, hier der Link direkt zu Teufel.de:

Motiv 6 - Heimkino Lautsprecher - Lautsprecher Teufel

*Lieferung*

Das Motiv 6 wird in 4 Kartons geliefert. (Im 5. Karton auf dem Tisch sind die zusätzlichen Kabel)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Alles ist sicher verpackt und so vor Transportschäden geschützt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
*Ausstattung*

Die  Lautsprecher sind mit Echtglas umrandet. Die Umrandung kommt am besten  beim Center-Lautsprecher und beim Subwoofer zur Geltung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Aber auch die Säulenlautsprecher sind mit ihrer großen Glasfläche zwischen den beiden Stangen ein echter Hingucker.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Die Blenden bei allen Satelliten sind abnehmbar. Sie werden durch Magnete an den Lautsprechern gehalten.

 Durch die Baugleichheit der Satelliten ist das System sehr flexiebel.
 So können die Säulenlautsprecher beispielsweise hinten, vorne, links  oder rechts gestellt werden. Ganz, wie es der Raum zulässt.
 In  meinem Fall habe ich die beiden Säulenlautsprecher vorne platziert und  die beiden "kleinen" Satelliten hinten, über dem Sofa aufgehängt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Die  Lautsprecher können mit einfachen Schrauben, ohne weiteres Zubehör (wie  z.B. Wandhalterungen), an der Wand angebracht werden. Das System ist  kinderleicht und die Montage ist für jeden, halbwegs handwerklich  begabten Menschen, machbar.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Dem Center-Lautsprecher liegt außerdem ein Standfuß bei.

 Alle Satelliten sind mit 2x 80mm Mitteltönern, sowie einer 25mm Gewebekalotte ausgestattet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Der  Subwoofer ist mit einem 250 mm großen Tieftöner ebenfalls gut  ausgestattet und sorgt in Verbindung mit einer nach unten geführten  Bassreflexöffnung und einer 300 Watt-Endstufe für einen satten Bass. Die  Blende ist ebenfalls abmontierbar und wird durch ein Stecksystem  gehalten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​Anzumerken  ist, dass alle Kabel zusätzlich gekauft werden müssen. Dies hat den  Vorteil, dass man sich gleich die passende Länge heraussuchen kann. Zu  kaufen gibt es die Kabel natürlich ebenfalls bei Lautsprecher Teufel.  Welches Kabel für welche Systeme geeignet ist, kann man direkt bei den  Systemen oder in den FAQs nachlesen.

*Verarbeitung*

Wie  bereits angesprochen, liegt das Hauptaugenmerk bei diesem System auf den  edlen Glaselementen, welche bei allen Komponenten sehr gekonnt  eingearbeitet sind. Doch nicht nur diese sind einwandfrei verarbeitet,  auch der Rest, von den Blenden bis zu den Standfüßen des Subwoofers, ist  nahezu makellos.

*Klang*

Da ich keine weitreichenden  Erfahrungen bei Lautsprechern in dieser Preisklasse habe, möchte ich  nicht näher ins Detail gehen und euch nur meine Meinung wiedergeben.

 Ich betreibe das Motiv 6 mit einem Onkyo TX SR507 (5.1) AV-Receiver.

 Da das Vorgängersystem ein Logitech G51 war, kann man sich schon  ausmalen, wie überzeugt ich vom Motiv 6 bin. Es spielt einfach in einer  ganz anderen Liga.
 Egal ob Film-DVDs/BluRays, Musik oder Fernsehton,  alles wird einwandfrei wiedergegeben. Es sind keinerlei Verzerrungen  oder Störgeräusche (z.B. Summen) zu hören.

 Hauptstärke des  Systems ist meiner Meinung nach aber die Filmwiedergabe. Grade bei sehr  actionlastigen Filmen kann der Subwoofer seinen 250mm Tieftöner  ordentlich zum Einsatz bringen.
 Dabei kann es schon mal zum Streit  mit den Nachbarn kommen. Aber nicht nur der Bass ist phänomenal, auch der  Surround-Sound ist überwältigend. Kein Vergleich mit den  Vorgängerboxen.

 Was die Lautstärke angeht, ist das System  ebenfalls eine Wucht. Im Normalbetrieb muss der Verstärker nicht über die hälfte des Möglichen aufgedreht werden und bei Musik, Filmen und Spielen ist ebenfalls noch weit Luft nach oben. Der Subwoofer ist generell  auf -8db bis 0db gestellt (+12db möglich).  Hier muss man sich also  keine Sorgen machen. Schließlich ist das System für bis zu 30m²  ausgelegt.

*Erweiterbarkeit*

Durch die bereits angesprochene  Baugleichheit der Satelliten, ist es problemlos möglich, das System auf  6.1 oder sogar 7.1 zu erweitern. Hierbei kann man dann zwischen zwei  weiteren Säulenlautsprechern (200€*) und den "kleinen" Lautsprechern  (150€*) wählen. Für 6.1 wird lediglich ein weiterer Center-Speaker (80€)  benötigt. Auch bei gebrauchten Boxen muss man also nicht auf  Spezifikationen achten.

 * Paarpreis

*Fazit*

Für den  Preis von 649-699€ bekommt man ein klasse 5.1 System. Trotz der verhältnismäßig "flachen" Boxen ist das Motiv 6 somit ein ernst zu nehmender Konkurrent in seiner Preisklasse. In meinem Fall gab es das Motiv 6  sogar zum Aktionspreis von 449€!

 Ich kann mich beim kompletten  System nur über einen Punkt beschweren. Den Putzaufwand. Aber das hat ja  schließlich nicht der Hersteller zu verschulden und muss jedem klar  sein, der sich ein schwarzes System mit Klavierlackoptik zulegt.
  Ansonsten bin ich einfach nur rundum begeistert von diesem spitzen 5.1  System. Es hat seine Stärke in der Film/Spiel-Wiedergabe, doch legt auch  in allen anderen Bereichen einen tadellosen Auftritt hin.

  Ebenfalls erwähnenswert ist, dass die Lieferung sehr schnell ging (in  meinem Fall nur 4 Tage) und Lautsprecher Teufel auf das Motiv 6 ganze 12  Jahre Garantie gewährt! Doch nicht genug. Man kann das System (sowie  alle anderen Lautsprechersysteme von Teufel) sogar problemlos bis zu 8  Wochen probehören und bei Nichtgefallen einfach Umtauschen. Wer also  immer noch Zweifel hat, kann hier nichts falsch machen.

*Kommentar*

Ich  hoffe ich konnte euch einen Eindruck vom System geben und entschuldige  mich für die anfangs sehr wackeligen Bilder. Ich war einfach zu  Aufgeregt beim Auspacken 

Über Feedback würde ich mich freuen 


Gruß
Chaos


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (3. Oktober 2010)

Danke für dein Review. Die Bilder sind sehr schön und veranschaulichen das System gut.
Dem gegenüber steht die Bewertung der klanglichen Leistung des Systems, was aber wohl deiner mangelnden Erfahrung in dem Bereich geschuldet ist. Das ging mir damals mit meinem Teufel E300 genauso. Wenn man nichts besseres kennt ist man erstmal hin und weg.
Insofern möchte ich dich da nicht sonderlich kritisieren, sondern einfach den einen oder anderen Satz kommentieren:



> Da das Vorgängersystem ein Logitech G51 war, kann man sich schon ausmalen, wie überzeugt ich vom Motiv 6 bin. Es spielt einfach in einer ganz anderen Liga.



Das stimmt zweifelsohne. Mit einem Logitech-System ist das Motiv 6 sicher nicht vergleichbar. Das macht deine Euphorie auch sehr gut nachvollziehbar.



> Auch bei gebrauchten Boxen muss man also nicht auf Spezifikationen achten.



Zu beachten ist aber, dass wenn man Lautsprecher einen anderen Serie dazu nimmt die Homogenität des Klanges leiden wird. In einem Surround-System sollte man nach möglichkeit immer Lautsprecher der gleichen Serie verwenden um ein einheitliches Klangbild aus allen Richtungen zu erhalten.



> Für den Preis von 649-699€ bekommt man ein klasse 5.1 System, welches in dieser Preisklasse Seinesgleichen sucht.



Das ganz sicher nicht. Für knapp 700€ bekommt man schon ein Magnat Monitor Supreme oder Heco Victa Set. Beide dürften dem Motiv 6 klanglich überlegen sein da man dort ordentliche Lautsprecher mit angemessenem Volumen bekommt. Schwachpunkt des Motiv 6 sind einfach die kleinen flachen Satelliten-Lautsprecher mit ihren geradezu winzigen 80mm-Mitteltönern. Von einer wirklichen Mittelton-Wiedergabe kann da keine Rede sein.



> Es hat seine Stärke in der Film/Spiel-Wiedergabe, doch legt auch in allen anderen Bereichen einen tadellosen Auftritt hin.



Film- und Spiel-Wiedergabe sind sicher die Stärken des Systems, da fällt der ziemlich schwache Mittelton am wenigsten auf und der recht kräftige Subwoofer vermittelt einen spaßigen Eindruck. Für die Musik-Wiedergabe ist das System aber keinesfalls angemessen. Da kann man für das Geld sehr viel bessere Systeme bekommen.



> und Lautsprecher Teufel auf das Motiv 6 ganze 12 Jahre Garantie gewährt!



Nur auf die Chassis! Auf die Elektronik gibt es keine 12 Jahre Garantie, wenn also an der Elektronik des Systems kaputt geht wirst du nach 2 Jahren die Reperatur bezahlen müssen.


Nichtsdestotrotz wünsche ich dir viel Spaß mit dem System, dir muss es gefallen, das ist das wichtigste


----------



## > Devil-X < (3. Oktober 2010)

Ich hatte das M6 selber - Am Anfang die gleiche Euphorie wie du, danach kam verdammt schnell Ernüchterung. Zu wenig Volumen, völlig falsch abgestimmtes Sat/Sub System.



> Für den Preis von 649-699€ bekommt man ein klasse 5.1 System, welches in dieser Preisklasse Seinesgleichen sucht



Das stimmt nicht. Ein tolles 2.0 System bietet vielfach mehr Klang fürs Geld, auch 5.1 Systeme wie z.B. von Magnat sind dem Teufel deutlichst überlegen.


----------



## Spieler22 (3. Oktober 2010)

Das chassis des Subs ist orginal das vom COEMP. 
Das find ich für den Preis dann doch ne ziemliche Frechheit 

Trotzdem ein toller Test den du hier abgeliefert hast :>


----------



## JunkMastahFlash (3. Oktober 2010)

Ich weiss wer den nächsten RF82 Testbericht schreibt ... 

Reine Prognose auf Basis von Erfahrungswerten


----------



## > Devil-X < (4. Oktober 2010)

JunkMastahFlash schrieb:


> Ich weiss wer den nächsten RF82 Testbericht schreibt ...
> 
> Reine Prognose auf Basis von Erfahrungswerten



Warts mal ab wer den ersten Testbericht zur Klipsch Classic RF 7 (oder vllt. auch andere LS) schreibt...


----------



## -Shorty- (4. Oktober 2010)

Sagt mal, ist das bei Soundsystemen dieser Preisklasse Standart das die ohne Kabel ausgeliefert werden? Also daraus den Vorteil zu schließen das man sich selber die gewünschte Länge kaufen kann finde ich schon sehr abstrakt.

so: Ich bestell mir nen Bentley, der kommt aber ohne Felgen, damit ich mir selber welche aussuchen kann...

Also ob Standart oder nicht, man muss doch die Möglichkeit haben das System wenigstens testweise aufzubauen.


----------



## > Devil-X < (4. Oktober 2010)

Ist Gang und Gäbe. Find Ich auch nicht schlimm... Ehe der Hersteller "tolle" Kabel für 200 € für 2 x 3 meter beilegt und am Lautsprecher spart, nein danke....


----------



## querinkin (4. Oktober 2010)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> [..]Also daraus den Vorteil zu schließen das man sich selber die gewünschte Länge kaufen kann finde ich schon sehr abstrakt. [..]



Dieses Argument finde ich nicht abwegig. Teufel-Produkte können nur direkt bei Teufel bezogen werden. Beim Bestellen über deren Internetseite wirst du, mehrmals und unübersehbar, darauf hingewiesen, dass keine Kabel mitgeliefert werden und du kannst im gleichen Bestellvorgang die Kabel in der gewünschten Länge mitbestellen oder du kannst sie dir anderweitig besorgen. Würde Teufel ein Standard-Kabel-Set bei der Bestellung automatisch dem Warenkorb hinzufügen, welches in einem nächsten Schritt auf die Kundenwünsche angepasst werden könnte, wäre das möglicherweise etwas Benutzerfreundlicher. Dadurch hast du aber keine Möglichkeit die Kabel bei einem anderen Anbieter günstiger zu kaufen. Ob das Lautsprecher-Set mit Kabel überhaupt teurer angeboten würde als ohne ist eine andere Frage.


----------



## evolutionchaos (5. Oktober 2010)

Möchte mich erstmal für die durchaus konstruktive Kritik bedanken.

Wie bereits im Test erwähnt, habe ich in dieser Preisklasse noch nicht viel Erfahrung was den Klang angeht. Kann also nur mein Empfinden wiedergeben 

Was das mit den Kabeln angeht. Nun, das kann man so und so sehen. Sicher kommt es nicht nur dem Kunden zugute, dass er die Kabel extra kaufen kann/muss. Teufel kann so ja schließlich erstmal den Preis der Systeme niedriger ansetzen, was mehr Kunden lockt.
Nichtsdestotrotz empfinde ich es allerdings als Vorteil, die Kabel aussuchen zu können. Schließlich bringt es mir ja nichts wenn die beiliegenden Kabel zu kurz sind, oder meinen Ansprüchen nicht gerecht werden, oder diese sogar übertreffen und dadurch den Preis in die Höhe treiben. Man hat so die freie Auswahl.

Außerdem kann es ja sein (nicht unbedingt bei diesem System), dass man beispielsweise die PC-Lautsprecher auch an einen AV-Receiver anschließen möchte. Dann braucht man andere Kabel als die für eine Soundkarte.

Kann man also sehen, wie man will. Ich finde es gut 

Gruß
Chaos


----------



## 8800 GT (5. Oktober 2010)

evolutionchaos schrieb:


> Möchte mich erstmal für die durchaus konstruktive Kritik bedanken.
> 
> Wie bereits im Test erwähnt, habe ich in dieser Preisklasse noch nicht viel Erfahrung was den Klang angeht. Kann also nur mein Empfinden wiedergeben


Netter Test, jedoch möchte ich folgendes dazu anmerken:
Wenn du in dem Preisbereich wenig Ehfahrung gesammelt hast, wie kommst du dann zu dieser Aussage, dass das System seinesgleichen sucht?


----------



## evolutionchaos (5. Oktober 2010)

Naja wenig ist ja nicht gar keine 

Gruß
Chaos


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (5. Oktober 2010)

Wie dem auch sei, der Satz ist einfach nicht richtig, den würde ich an deiner Stelle nochmal überarbeiten  Es gibt durchaus Alternativen in dem Preisbereich die mitunter auch weitaus besser klingen.


----------



## evolutionchaos (7. Oktober 2010)

Hab das Fazit nun mal etwas abgeändert:



> Für den  Preis von 649-699€ bekommt man ein klasse 5.1 System. Trotz der verhältnismäßig "flachen" Boxen ist das Motiv 6 somit ein ernst zu nehmender Konkurrent in seiner Preisklasse. In meinem Fall gab es das Motiv 6  sogar zum Aktionspreis von 449€!



Gruß
Chaos


----------



## > Devil-X < (7. Oktober 2010)

Aber für Musik nicht besonders gut geeignet, da durch die hohe Trennfrequenz der subwoofer zum Aktuer wird un das damit nichts mit Hifi zu tun hat.


----------



## evolutionchaos (7. Oktober 2010)

Also ich kann jetzt nicht behaupten dass der Subwoofer zu aufdringlich wirkt. Auch bei Musik nicht.


----------



## > Devil-X < (7. Oktober 2010)

Ich hatte das Set selber und Ich finde den selbst bei leisen Einstellungen aufdringlich und pregnant. Zudem spielt er ziemlich unpräzise vor sich hin und richtig tiefe Töne spuckt er auch nicht aus.


----------



## Spieler22 (7. Oktober 2010)

Du bist aber auch als bekennender Teufelbasher bekannt  !
Außerdem sind deine Ansprüche mittlerweile soweit weg vom Durchschnittsuser, wie Dirk Bach davon seinen Piephahn zu sehen ^^


----------



## > Devil-X < (7. Oktober 2010)

Spieler22 schrieb:


> Außerdem sind deine Ansprüche mittlerweile soweit weg vom Durchschnittsuser, wie Dirk Bach davon seinen Piephahn zu sehen ^^



Stimmt. Immerhin kosten meine RF 82 als Paar soviel wie das ganze Set des M6 zusammen.


----------



## evolutionchaos (7. Oktober 2010)

Du solltest ihn halt nicht, wie von Teufel in der Anleitung beschrieben, im AV-Receiver auf +10db stellen. Hab ihn auf -8 im normalen Betrieb und da ist das völlig in Ordnung. Wenn ich auf -12 gehe, hör ich ihn fast garnichtmehr. Ist also alles einstellbar. 

Wenn am Set was zu bemängeln ist, dann vllt. die Satelliten, wegen dem geringen Volumen. Am Subwoofer kann ich wirklich nichts negatives finden!


----------



## > Devil-X < (7. Oktober 2010)

evolutionchaos schrieb:


> Du solltest ihn halt nicht, wie von Teufel in der Anleitung beschrieben, im AV-Receiver auf +10db stellen.



Wer liest denn schon die Anleitung? Außerdem gehe Ich nach Gehör, und auf + 10 dB(A) zerreißt es den Subwoofer doch. Aber als Ich das M6 hatte, besaß Ich den Denon noch nicht.


----------



## evolutionchaos (7. Oktober 2010)

Naja hab mir die aus Spaß ma angetan. Hat ja ganze 2 oder 3 Seiten gehabt


----------

